# My First 55 Gallon Build



## Tykie (Mar 22, 2015)

I just finished my First ever 55 Gallon Tank with a Water Fall Feature and Small Pond. This tank has been set up for my new Chocolate Leucomelas a Breeding Group of 8.


----------



## ChillerVB (Mar 31, 2016)

idk why but i love the little pond with the pebbles.


----------

